# Mickael Pietrus is on the mend



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The good thing these days about a minor July knee surgery on a NBA player is that the lockout leaves next to no concern that he will miss any training camp or games.
> 
> The better thing about Suns swingman Mickael Pietrus' surgery is that it was apparently routine. Pietrus' agent, Bill McCandless, said Pietrus had a right knee arthroscopy to remove loose bodies almost three weeks ago in France and will be finished with rehabilitation by the end of this month.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/members/Blog/PaulCoro/136996


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, here's to hoping he fills in Bell's old role.


----------

